# How to dry up my doe



## rd200 (Jul 8, 2013)

I'm newer to goats so im just not sure. Do you dry up goats the same way you do cows? Dry tubes? I want to dry her up before Christmas so I need to figure out how to do it. She will be dry almost 4 months before kidding....is that okay? Will she get overly Fat if she isn't milking? She's on the thin side now and it's super darn cold out here the past 2 weeks so I don't think I need to be concerned about putting on too much weight in this cold of weather do I ?? Thanks!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

We just quit milking when we're ready to be done. 4 months should be plenty of time...a lot of people are saying 2 months before kidding. Just watch to make sure she doesn't get mastitis...may have to milk a small bit out just to give her relief.


----------



## rd200 (Jul 8, 2013)

thanks, I guess I meant is that TOO long for her to be dry. I know animals tend to get fat if they are dry too long. 
I didn't know if that is okay to just stop milking her. I would worry about mastitis also. She's giving about a quart jar full every day on once a day milking.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

No it isn't too long. If she is thin and needs to gain weight, that will be good.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Ok. Too long? I dunno the answer to that one. Giving a quart a day on 1x daily milking...what kind is she? If she's full size, then just quitting shouldn't be a problem. None of mine have ever gotten fat because we quit milking...they get fat cause we feed them too much! LOL Just pay attention to her condition and adjust feed accordingly...if you can.


----------



## rd200 (Jul 8, 2013)

ksalvagno said:


> No it isn't too long. If she is thin and needs to gain weight, that will be good.


 :thumbup:
what about drying her up? Do I just stop milking her like the previous poster suggested??

She is an oberhasli-


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

You should be able to. Like I said, just watch and milk her a little for relief if she needs it.


----------



## Cactus_Acres (Sep 24, 2013)

My doe is self drying up right now. We are down to 2-4 cups per day, milking once a day. Apparently her body, and her babies, need the calories. She is almost 2.5 months out from being bred.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

With her breed and the amount she's giving, it should not be a problem to dry her off.
Just decrease her grain and increase her hay for a week, watch her udder for sign of being overly tight which may or may not happen given the amount she is giving.
Once my does are 2-3 weeks into not being milked at all, I will strip out their udders until totally empty, use a teat dip and then just leave them be. Most will likely don't do this but I find it gross to leave old milk in udders.


----------



## Gertie (Sep 2, 2012)

I am drying my Does up right now too. My plan is to milk only in the morning and not take all. Liz, I never thought about old milk being left in the udder............... I thought their body would absorb it?? Then they will make colostrum for their kids when they are born.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Give her some fresh Sage. I got mine at the grocery store in the produce department. Feed it a couple times a day and she will be dried up in a couple days.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Technically, they will absorb what's left but I like to see totally empty udders on my girls, that and what I empty from them is very thick and sticky, all the liquid had been reabsorbed leaving the thick stuff behind.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

What if your getting two liters a day once daily milking from a LaMancha ?
She has come down from giving me more then that to just the two liters. Since I have puppies yet , we haven't thought of drying her up , but I would like to start since I don't have a covered shelter for milking yet and have to drag the milking stand into the stall and its so much more than that , transferring does everywhere just to do that , lolol.
My dog will be sad about this though , lol.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Laura... at that amount once a day, I'd say that you have a heck of a girl 

Depends on how long she's been fresh, if it's just been a few months you may have a difficult time in drying her off, if it's been at least 6 months or longer, decreasing her grain and milking every other day for a week should tell her to stop, stop totally, no grain and just watch her udder for sign of super tightness after that.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Im so embarrassed to say I have been milking her since she had her doeling Hallie in July She loves it , jumps up on the stand so happy and all , paws at it till I milk her . We have our schedule and bonding time and we both love it , lol. So , I hate to stop and hurt her feelings.
I swear Im letting her run my life , lolol. And it looks so painful when they are tight I would hate to hurt her that way. I could just see myself if I was to show her , lolol. I may never get to that point just because of not wanting her to hurt  Ughhhh.
Anyways , i am going to try to dry her up. I don't know if milking her this long is going to hurt her in any way either.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

What do I do if she does become tight ? Do I milk some off to make her comfortable ? Im so afraid of mastitis


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Laura... she's a dairy doe, she's expected to be in milk for 10 months.... going longer with out an added breeding and no significant drop in production is an added bonus 

If you mean that she freshened this past July, drying her off this early will affect how her future freshenings will be in terms of longevity of production.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

So I should just keep on milking my girl ?


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

When I was milking her twice daily she was giving me twice that amount , two + litters each milking. Now since I have cut down her grain since the baby left , a while back that was , she gives me two liters once daily. I need to make something else with this milk other then keeping the dogs and cats happy , lolol.


----------



## Cactus_Acres (Sep 24, 2013)

Mine will be at ten months since freshening at some point in the month. Right about how long they like to see a lactation last. My girl was giving about what yours was at the same point in lactation, being milked twice a day. Some does can keep on keeping on into the next year, provided they aren't pregnant and are well fed.


----------



## Cactus_Acres (Sep 24, 2013)

I am eating an awesome bowl of cream of potato soup made from goat milk, btw. That is one idea.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Mmmmmmmm. recipe ?
Im out to the store , be back soon


----------



## Cactus_Acres (Sep 24, 2013)

http://www.food.com/recipe/loaded-baked-potato-soup-for-crockpot-466900

I use the right amount of better than bullion chicken flavor concentrate, but I up the milk and cut back the water. Basically, since I have to add the concentrate to water to make the broth it calls for, I just sub some of the water for milk.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh that sounds yummy , thanks , I'll check out the link too


----------



## Cactus_Acres (Sep 24, 2013)

I also throw the garlic, potatoes, and onions in my pressure cooker first. I blend them after they are pressure cooked, as I like a creamy soup without potato chunks. Sometimes I throw in corn as well (adds a good sweet flavor to it). This allows them to cook without overlooking the milk, and generally keeps stuff from burning to the bottom of the pan.


----------



## Gertie (Sep 2, 2012)

Wow that does sound good. I love soup in the winter time. Thanks for sharing that recipe!


----------

